# HOT GLUE GUNS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This question was prompted from another post 


Do you guys use Hot Glue Guns a lot on your Rolling stock?

Are the guns just about all the same?

Is the glue sticks interchangeable from one brand to another ?

Success?

Failure? 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yes 

they do vary 

two different glue stick diameters (maybe more) 

get the small gun and the thinner sticks, but not the low temp stuff. 

the smaller gun and thinner sticks makes it more maneuverable and easier to fit into tight spaces. You only need a little at a time, so the thinner sticks help you control the amount coming out more easily. 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

glue sticks also come in different length if you get longer ones they are cheaper you can put in fridge then cut to any length 
Dick


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi JJ

I use a glue gun for misc tasks such as sticking down wires, circuit boards, etc. in trailing battery cars. Or on non critical bonds. May also use a dot to hold parts that I am using epoxy on to keep them together until the epoxy cures. I don't normally use gule guns for structural bonding but use epoxy, E6000, or may CA if it is warranted

Only difference between glue sticks I have seen is temp rating, low and high for lo and hi temp guns. And dont buy sticks in any dollar store....

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I ended up buying one at Home Depot for 5 bucks.


I got a bag of sticks for another 5 bukcs

The sticks are 5/16th .

I will try this and see how it works 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

So far my little five buck hot glue gun from Home Depot seems to be living up to my expectations. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are pretty handy aren't they? 

I like using it with little dabs to hold wires in place, and lights, etc. 

Did you have a choice of temperatures on the glue sticks? 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 14 Jul 2013 07:37 PM 
They are pretty handy aren't they? 

I like using it with little dabs to hold wires in place, and lights, etc. 

Did you have a choice of temperatures on the glue sticks? 

Greg 
No I didn't 

I wanted to see if this was worth it.

Maybe later I will get something else 

Right now it is cost effective 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, the different melting points don't cost any more, just another option. 

Have fun, a useful tool. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Keep your sticks cool, I had some in the shed, they got soft and bent instead of feeding. Flew pretty good. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was in Lowes today and saw a Multi temp Hot Glue Gun 


JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uh oh!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bought a cheap lo temp one, not real good for dropping gobs down... may go back to the high temp. 

Also found "all temp" glue sticks... guess the gun is the controlling factor. 

Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I use my single temp gun for making cardboard mock ups of buildings, for little electrical jobs, like encapsulating resistors and holding down wiring in loco's. 
Very versatile tool.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Aug 2013 10:35 PM 
Bought a cheap lo temp one, not real good for dropping gobs down... may go back to the high temp. 

Also found "all temp" glue sticks... guess the gun is the controlling factor. 

Greg 
I got my single temp at Home Depot. Was 5 bucks. 


Yea it seems messy when I am trying to put down a little dab. 

But I never had one before. I may try a hotter one at a later date.

The one I saw at Lows want not that expensive so it might not be that much of a waste of money to have two. 

JJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Come to think of it , I have 2 glue guns 
One is a regular gun 
One is a "mini" gun from Michaels crafts which uses mini glue sticks, smaller diameter 

I find the mini usefull now and then for the smaller tip with more control. 

Then there is of course the spider web threads that appear all over the place as you move the gun from spot to spot 
Maybe a Spiderman boxcar? 

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Naptowneng on 09 Aug 2013 09:18 AM 
Come to think of it , I have 2 glue guns 
One is a regular gun 
One is a "mini" gun from Michaels crafts which uses mini glue sticks, smaller diameter 

I find the mini usefull now and then for the smaller tip with more control. 

Then there is of course the spider web threads that appear all over the place as you move the gun from spot to spot 
Maybe a Spiderman boxcar? 

Jerry The one I got from Home Depot is a Mini Glue gun....I paid 5 bucks for it.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know the electrical insulating qualities of Hot Glue?

Can you use it like Liquid Tape?

I am having trouble mounting a LED in a 1:29th scale light shade.

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
Super glue gel would give you more control, I just can't make blobs very precise... 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 11 Aug 2013 08:24 AM 
JJ, 
Super glue gel would give you more control, I just can't make blobs very precise... 

John 
My Globs look great. I am really pleased with them....Then I pull the glue gun away and everything tuns ugly real quick.


But that is inside the car and no one every looks inside the car right ?

Yea The stringers are annoying too. 

JJ


----------

